# 1951 Roadmaster help!



## sfhschwinn (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, I collect Schwinns and finding info on those is easy. I just picked up the Roadmaster in this photo today. I know the seat and wheels are not original (I have a set of originals that I will put on). Does anyone know what model this is and if the paint and chain guard are original. There are a few small scratches and rust on only 1 nut on the fork and for a bike this old it seems impossible to be in this good of a condition. I got this bike as a trade in and the owner told me he bought it in Catalina Islands five years ago and was told it was 1951.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 11, 2014)

Luxury liner?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 12, 2014)

that was my original thought that it was the green luxury liner the only thing that makes me think different is that the paint looks different than the ones I've seen and it doesn't have the chrome fender and Roadmaster on the tank is not in chrome. I have an original 1948 black and red luxury liner that I just finished restoring and it looks different from that to.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 12, 2014)

To me it would either be a luxury liner or pleasure liner. Guard and rack could have been switched out over the years. Doesn't answer the question of Roadmaster being in chrome on the tank though. Is it original paint?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 12, 2014)

I originally thought pleasure liner  because of the tail rack but I think they only came in black and white but im not sure i don't know if it is original paint that's why I was asking.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 12, 2014)

Do you know if they onl reproduced the luxury liner or did try do others to?


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 12, 2014)

Haven't ever seen one in that color green, and it looks like the front fender rivets have been painted over....


----------



## ratina (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice score! Paint, grips and chain guard are not original, and you are missing the headlight ($$) They did come in green, but not this shade. Looks like it is a Luxury Liner. Can you post the serial number on the bottom bracket? Should be a letter followed by 5 numbers, and either an ACw or 52Cw, 53Cw, etc after it. The lower fork struts should be facing outward, not forward. They faced forward from 55-57.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2014)

I believe lobsterboyx has a green one. I sold him a matching light a couple years ago. Pretty sure it was a different shade.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 12, 2014)

the number is A22020. I faced the struts on the fork like that because I kept hitting into them when I walked past it. Thanks for the help. I might sell it because it is not all original so keep an eye out on this forum if interested. If I do I have a womans 50's roadmaster that I might sell with it for the parts skip tooth wheels etc.  Attached are photos of my original 1948 Luxury liner before and after restoration ( I did everything myself but the chrome and seat). I still have to have all the chrome work done on that though. The tank, front fender, and headlight on that Liner are the reproductions and the seat was recovered. the fenders are supposed to be black. I removed the rear reflector and the original black paint was still on it! 







Thanks for all the help so far!!!!


----------



## ratina (Mar 12, 2014)

No problem. If you get the rest of the serial number, I can tell you the year. I will keep a look out for a sale post.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 12, 2014)

there are 3 numbers or letter facing the opposite way of that number (the numbers form a t shape) but the paint is thick so ill have to try and get it tomorrow when I have more light. It looks like I will most likely sell this green one and the womans with it if wanted. I am looking to close a deal on a 59' Schwinn jaguar if I do I will definitely sell this roadmaster


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 14, 2014)

this bike is now for sale. here is the link to the ad in the sell forum. I have added original parts from another roadmaster to the sale so you don't have to go looking for them on ebay

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Roadmaster-Pleasure-Liner&p=330416#post330416


----------

